# 2012 Specialized sirrus rear hub spacing



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

Anyone know if the 2012 sirrus sport has 130 or 135 rear hub spacing? I think I've read somewhere up to 2012 Specialized used 130 but then in 2013 went to 135? Anyone know for sure?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

You could always measure it, but according to Specialized, it's 130mm non-disc, 135mm disc.

SPECIALIZED | rear spacing specialized sirrus


----------

